# Puppy Bags....aaaarrrrrgh!



## yabooklady (Oct 17, 2012)

I need support! Attached is a pic of Molly with her hair in a ponytail and her eyes are still hidden! Do I wait this out, or trim? It is driving me crazy!


----------



## yabooklady (Oct 17, 2012)

***puppy Bangs!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Mig's hair is in his eyes now. You could do a double topknot and get it out of the eyes, but I don't think they mind it much.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

depends on the look you want. my Zippity has a little more hair on top than this, but still cant do a complete pony tail yet. I put it up every three days (take it down the next day) and it is growing. I do think the cousin It look is cute.


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

What kind of bands are you using? Try the no-snag bands for people. They feel like plastic. I feel like those stay in better because it snags the hair less, which means Louis is scratching less at his head and pulling out the hair. Topknots always look good for a few hours until the dog messes with it. It will take a lot of willpower not to cut it, it's up to you if you want to live with it. There are times where I get the urge to trim Louis's hair but I am trying to grow his hair for a year... let's see if I can make it!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

my suggestion is to lower the ponytail down more on the forehead. If you put it in a pony,like a unicorn,then make a second ponytail above it and combine the two.....it will help and be cute too!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Julie said:


> my suggestion is to lower the ponytail down more on the forehead. If you put it in a pony,like a unicorn,then make a second ponytail above it and combine the two.....it will help and be cute too!


totally, that pony tail is super far back... when I was growing Tillie's bangs out it was an acheivement when I was able to put in her "unicorn pony" almost between her eyes... lol


----------

